
Ask HN: What real world open source Node.js applications? - jbaviat
We would like to find open source Node.js web applications using either Express or Hapi frameworks.<p>We are building a Node.js agent that performs instrumentation and such projects are a great way to test it.<p>We are already aware of:<p>- Ghost (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ghost.org)<p>- Keystone (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;keystonejs.com&#x2F;)<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;badges&#x2F;shields<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;alanshaw&#x2F;david-www<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;punkave&#x2F;apostrophe
======
ecares
\- [https://github.com/DimitriMikadze/Mean-
Blog](https://github.com/DimitriMikadze/Mean-Blog)

\- [https://github.com/typicode/json-server](https://github.com/typicode/json-
server)

\- [https://github.com/Automattic/rest-api-
console2](https://github.com/Automattic/rest-api-console2)

\- [https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso](https://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso)

------
ecares
I just found:

\- [https://github.com/timeoff-
management/application](https://github.com/timeoff-management/application)

------
ecares
\o/ [https://github.com/sqreen/awesome-nodejs-
projects](https://github.com/sqreen/awesome-nodejs-projects)

------
blobman
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=uses%2C+node%2C+e...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=uses%2C+node%2C+express&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults)

~~~
jbaviat
Thanks @blobman but this is not that much curated ;)

------
sauban
Does this count:
[https://github.com/florianheinemann/passwordless](https://github.com/florianheinemann/passwordless)

------
ecares
\-
[https://github.com/jcoppieters/cody/](https://github.com/jcoppieters/cody/)

------
jbaviat
We also found this:

\- Habitica
([https://github.com/HabitRPG/habitica](https://github.com/HabitRPG/habitica))

